# Dumping Grounds ??



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

What was or is dumped there? Is it still active? Is it a broad area?

GINJACK


----------



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

*Found the Answer*

This was a site for dumping military ordnance between 1946 to 1970. Waste consisted of unused, unsafe, and excess ordnance. Included bombs, projectiles and chemical ordnance. Page 9 of following paper shows location.

http://www.cctechnol.com/uploads/OTC18844.pdf

Also ran across a few articles on boaters being exposed to mustard gas on similar grounds on east coast.


----------

